

A peer-to-peer escrow - ian
http://soundboy.tumblr.com/post/28557985172/a-peer-to-peer-escrow

======
ColinWright

      ... there are superusers ...
    

In what sense is this peer-to-peer?

------
elviejo
What prevents the Intermediary from stealing the money?

